# July 4th, No Red Snapper, Nice King, Nicer Cobia



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

Cancelled this morning's trip because of rain then decided to try again when it cleared up. My son, daughter and I left about 10 with frozen cigar minnows and headed out in sloppy seas to a spot that has been dependable for years. Actually have several spots close to a public spot. Wasn't marking much of anything - it looked like a big net had been dragged over them. A small red snapper, a throw back mingo and then a nice king. Then my daughter had a good solid hit, had to hand the rod over to my son and after 20 to 30 minutes we pulled in a very nice cobia. Had been there less than an hour and were so whipped by the cobia we headed back in. My kids are 6'5" and 5'11" so you can see from the photos it's a nice cobia. Wish we could have weighed it. All in all, a good cobia is not a bad way to end snapper season.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

nice ling!!!!


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Nice cobia! Our trip was similar, no big snapper, but cobia in the boat instead. We just cooked up the one we caught on Friday; they have a great yield of meat on them.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That is a nice one. A lot of meat on that one.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Very nice quick trip


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

sweet!! good job!


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice Cobia.....seems to be quite a few of them hanging around!


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

Nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Great pics!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet report and great times w/ your kids!!! Can't beat that!


----------



## Overtime153 (Aug 7, 2014)

That's a STUD ling and a great report!!


----------

